# FSW Application Filing Query



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

Hi All

I am planning to immigrate to Canada.I have taken my IELTS on 16 may 2013 and awaiting for the results to be posted by 29 may 2013.
I am from IT background and have overall experience of 7 years.
I haven't started with the process for FSWP yet(like ECA for educational is yet to be done).I just want to know if i start processing my FSWP application from today, will there be any chance that my completed application be within the 300 CAP limit available for each Job list(In my case Software professionals).

Kindly provide me with Guidance and the approximate time it takes to fill a FSW application successfully.

Regards,
Murali.R


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

murali2706 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am planning to immigrate to Canada.I have taken my IELTS on 16 may 2013 and awaiting for the results to be posted by 29 may 2013.
> I am from IT background and have overall experience of 7 years.
> ...


Nobody other than CIC can give you an update on occupation ceiling. IF you are interested in applying and if you dont mind taking a chance it is quite possible to complete the ECA and other applications by the time your IELTS results are out. There is absolutely no time to think. JUST ACT.


----------

